# Child support/maintenance in Dubai



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone know if the law enforces fathers to pay child support money to ex wives? And if so how much?


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe your Embassy can advise you. If your ex isn't paying, I don't think there is much you can do here in the way of a Court that would enforce the terms of your divorce, unless you were married/divorced under Sharia law.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Sunset said:


> Maybe your Embassy can advise you. If your ex isn't paying, I don't think there is much you can do here in the way of a Court that would enforce the terms of your divorce, unless you were married/divorced under Sharia law.


Yes but we were married and divorced under the sharia law in the UK


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You are not a citizen of the UAE so the UAE laws with regards to child support won't apply to you. Sunset is right, you need to follow the UK law and the Embassy should be able to help.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> You are not a citizen of the UAE so the UAE laws with regards to child support won't apply to you. Sunset is right, you need to follow the UK law and the Embassy should be able to help.


Even if we both live in the UAE?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes. I got divorced in the UAE too and my ex husband was living here at the time. We even got married in Dubai, but had to refer to our Indian divorce law while filing. We did need to file in court and were able to get the divorce finalised in 2 months because we were married and lived in the UAE though.

I would suggest you consult a lawyer and negotiate the child support and alimony and make sure it's in the divorce agreement. There must be something in the divorce law enforcing the father to pay child and spousal support to a certain extent.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Yes. I got divorced in the UAE too and my ex husband was living here at the time. We even got married in Dubai, but had to refer to our Indian divorce law while filing. We did need to file in court and were able to get the divorce finalised in 2 months because we were married and lived in the UAE though.
> 
> I would suggest you consult a lawyer and negotiate the child support and alimony and make sure it's in the divorce agreement. There must be something in the divorce law enforcing the father to pay child and spousal support to a certain extent.


The problem is we were never legally married in uk law as we only married in sharia law. So our law won't recognise our marriage


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

You might want to peruse this website - LINK

1. Are you a guy trying to get out of child support or are you a woman trying to get the 'deadbeat dad' to pay up? I ask as Sharia is pretty specific as to who the custodians can and can't be of a child and it makes the mother a very difficult choice. 

2. I don't think Sharia law specifically mentions child support in any manner as that might be a custom and law outside religious laws. However, you should read up on Khula, or mubaraat which is a mutual divorce. In this divorce the wife is provide the husband some type of compensation. Usually, the wife agrees to take care of the young children thus releasing her obligation to the husband. 

3. As others have said, you may need seek Sharia legal council/advice from the UK as the UAE will not intervene in this matter being outside its jurisdiction. However, since you are both outside the UK it might be hard for even a ruling from that country to be adhered to in the UAE. 

Good Luck.


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

The UK Child Support Agency cannot enforce an estranged parent to pay child support/maintenance unless the estranged parent is paid by an employer in the UK and then, the payment is deducted from the salary.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Further to my last post, there is no agreement with the UAE that allows the courts to request that the UAE enforces the court ruling. Countries like US, Aus etc, do have reciprocal agreements.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

